# Can moss make my dog sick?



## AlabamaChihuahuaGirl (Nov 16, 2011)

Can sheet moss (the kind you buy at Home Depot/Lowes...Mosser Lee brand) make dogs sick? My sweet Minnie Mae has had loose poo (consistency of pudding) for 3 weeks. We took her to the vet and had her tested for worms, including Giardia. The vet said she was fine except for an overgrowth of bacteria in her stomach. He prescribed Flagyl and Greek Organic Yogurt. That still didn't do anything. I dewormed her again just to make sure. Still no change. We stopped feeding her treats and soft food ... no difference. We are currently changing her food from Royal Canin Chihuahua 30 to Royal Canin Chihuahua 28 to see if maybe the puppy food was to rich for her. We have a potty spot for her on our patio (because we live in an apartment in Montgomery)...the top has sheet moss on it and I am beginning to wonder if that is why she has the poops. She always has her mouth on the floor/ground and has the moss in her mouth quite often. Could this be cause for an 'upset tummy' and soft stools? She acts normal in every single other way and she eats fine, drinks lots of water and loves to sleep/play regularly. 

We did try changing the brand dog food to Pedigree Small Breed but the kibble was _way_ too large for her teeny-tiny mouth. I have also ordered some 'synthetic potty grass' that is used for commercial kennels and such to replace the moss, to see if that makes a difference. (we do walk her as well, but having the access to the patio is helpful during the day and during inclement weather. I stay home and homeschool our 3 children (11, 8, 6) so she is always being supervised. 

So, does anyone know if sheet moss can make dogs sick? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## AlabamaChihuahuaGirl (Nov 16, 2011)

Taking Minnie to the vet again at 10:30. She isn't eating this morning (not even her NutriCal which she adores) and she isn't acting normal. Her tummy keeps making gurgling sounds and her ears are back. Poor baby!


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

How did she get on at the vets. I no my girls eat loads of everything and they are sometimes sick but to to the extent as minni. I really hope she is ok !!!! X


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

So sorry about MinnieMae. Hope she is diagnosed soon. Sounds as if you are on the right track. I have never heard of 'sheet moss' before, myself. Probably not the best to eat! Good luck and let us know what happens. Sue


----------



## AlabamaChihuahuaGirl (Nov 16, 2011)

The vet tested her for worms/parasites again including Giardia. All tests were negative but there is still an overgrowth of bacteria in her gut. I am to feed her Science Diet Gastrointestinal Formula canned food 3 times a day (1/8 can daily) for 6 days and introduce 1/8 cup kibble mixed w/ canned until canned is gone. I am to give her 1 gram of Fast Balance 3 times a day for 3 days, too. He said I may be overfeeding her...I was giving her 1/2 cup daily per breeders instructions. Makes sense...she is only 2.7 pounds. LOL! She seems to be doing better now after 1 meal and 1 dose FB. Yea!!


----------



## AlabamaChihuahuaGirl (Nov 16, 2011)

Well, Minnie is doing much better! We took her off the Royal Canin and have been feeding her the Hill's Prescription Canned food per the vet's orders. I gave her a some of the kibble tonight mixed with the canned since we only have 1-2 days left of it and he wanted me to give her kibble with it before it ran out to transition her back to kibble. Anyway, I was doing some thinking and some research. The kibble was the only thing we hadn't taken away from her (partly because I didn't know what to give her instead). We had stopped using treats, Cesar Puppy canned food and her NutriCal. All she was on was the dry Royal Canin Kibble. Since she is healthy otherwise (no parasites etc.) and since we have only used the Rx Diet since Wednesday, her poo has gone back to normal and is only twice a day. So, we went out and bought her the Natural Balance Small Bites Ultra dog food to try. I really don't want to have the runny and frequent poos back. I don't totally agree that giving her 1/2 cup of food was doing that to her because she never ate it all and I was only refilling her bowl once every 24-36 hours. BUT I will stick to the 1/8 cup (giving more if she acts super hungry). I sure hope this works 'cause having regular poos has been wonderful!!! Sorry for the rant... just thinking out loud.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Just for comparison, I have a little girl weighs about the same and she eats 2tbsp of kibble moistened wth water and mixed with two tbspcanned twice a day. I think that's about the same as 1/8 cup. I'm glad your baby is feeling better!


----------



## AlabamaChihuahuaGirl (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks so much MiniGrace!


----------

